# Inno Serie A 2015/2016. Di Giovanni Allevi. Video Audio.



## admin (27 Luglio 2015)

Novità in Serie A 2015/2016. All'inizio di ogni partita di campionato verrà suonato l'inno ufficiale (dal titolo "O Generosa") della Serie A che, per l'occasione, è stato composto dal musicista Giovanni Allevi.

*Audio e video qui in basso al secondo post*



Ecco il testo

_O generosa magnitudo!_
_O generosa veni ad nos!_
_Victori gloria, cum honestate semper movetur cor eius. (2 v)_
_Victori gloria_
_Victori gloria_
_Victori gloria_
_Custodi animum tuum_
_ut a corruptione abstineat_
_necopitatum gaudium accipies_
_O generosa!_
_Gloria, I say to you, Alleluia!_
_winner you will be in your heart Gloria,_
_I say to you Alleluia!_
_winner you’ll be in your heart_
_always you’ll be._
_(traduzione)_
_Oh forza nobile!_
_Oh nobile, vieni da noi!_
_Gloria al vincitore_
_il suo cuore si muove sempre con onestà._
_Gloria al vincitore_
_Gloria al vincitore_
_Gloria al vincitore_
_Custodisci la tua anima_
_affinché si astenga dalla corruzione,_
_riceverai una gioia inaspettata_
_Oh nobile!_
_Gloria, a te dico, Alleluia!_
_vincitore sarai nel tuo cuore_
_Gloria, a te dico, Alleluia!_
_vincitore sarai nel tuo cuore_
_sempre lo sarai._


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2015)




----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2015)

Una delle robe più vergognose che abbia mai ascoltato


----------



## S T B (27 Luglio 2015)

la parola che mi viene in mente è: ridicola... 
e poi vogliamo rilanciare il calcio italiano. Ci manca solo che la testimonial è arisa e siamo a posto


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Luglio 2015)

Ma per piacere...Ma poi di chi stiamo parlando di uno che è ridicolo sia come parla che come suona. E sticavoli della laurea al conservatorio, anche Gigi D'alessio ce l'ha per dire. Da non dimenticare poi una delle sue citazioni ridicole come: Jovanotti ha più ritmo di Beethoven ecc.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Luglio 2015)

Questa roba è lo schifo più totale , si sono superati, complimenti


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (27 Luglio 2015)

Non è una brutta canzone, però non è adatta


----------



## il condor (27 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2015)

Mah sono caduti nella trappola di voler imitare l'inno della champions con il coro e il testo in più lingue diverse... un tema del genere ascoltato prima di una partita dovrebbe caricare i giocatori e i tifosi e invece questo... beh, direi che è un flop 

Avrebbero dovuto far qualcosa nello stile del Theme della Bundesliga, senza bisogno di parole...


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Luglio 2015)

il senso di tutto ciò ? tanto ogni squadra ha il suo inno da far suonare nei pre-partita...


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Luglio 2015)

Ammazza che schifezza, ma d'altronde Allevi viene considerato un maestro, quindi di che ci sorprendiamo.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Luglio 2015)

Non mi dispiace, certo non si capisce un granchè a sentirlo.


----------



## Hammer (28 Luglio 2015)

La stima che nutro verso di lui tende a zero. Inoltre leggo quasi ovunque commenti negativissimi sull' "inno". Non so nemmeno se tentare di ascoltarlo


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Non mi dispiace,anche il testo è bello,però non ha senso che l'inno della serie A non sia interamente in italiano. Oltretutto lo trovo inutile perché c'è già l'inno delle squadre da trasmettere ad inizio gara.


----------



## Aragorn (28 Luglio 2015)

I primi 13 secondi sembrano la classica musica che fa da sottofondo all'entrata in scena dei supereoi . Mentre l'ascolto provo a immaginarmi Galliani che entra nella cabina telefonica ed esce vestito da Birdman, o meglio Condorman


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



L'inizio mi ricorda le gare tra cavalieri nel medioevo. Vuole trasmettere epicità ma lo trovo piuttosto banale. Peraltro dura pochissimo, ma forse per un inno di due minuti la Lega si sarebbe dovuta dissanguare


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Luglio 2015)

Sto ridendo da mezz'ora. Allevi è davvero il male.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Luglio 2015)

Boh, a me all'orecchio non dispiace, le parole sono incomprensibili ma è ascoltabile


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Luglio 2015)

Brutto come la sua faccia


----------



## danykz (1 Agosto 2015)

Pare la sigla di una serie tv a sfondo piratesco O.O


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Agosto 2015)

Einaudi tutta la vita.
Mi fa lo stesso effetto di montolivo con la maglia del Milan.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Agosto 2015)

Non mi piace per niente.


----------



## TheZio (1 Agosto 2015)

A me ricorda Giochi senza frontiere!!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>


La prima cosa a cui ho pensato sentendo l'inizio







Continuano a spacciare questo Allevi per un genio che non è. Ma d'altronde è bastato poco per bollare come fenomenali quelli de Il Volo


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Continuano a spacciare questo Allevi per un genio che non è. Ma d'altronde è bastato poco per bollare come fenomenali quelli de Il Volo


In Italia siamo messi così male, che appunto chi è capace di suonare, viene considerato un fenomeno, pur facendo schifezze. E questo soprattutto grazie alla De Filippi e compagnia di talent, che pescano gente che non sà neanche cantare come l'Amoroso. E pensare negli anni 70' la nostra musica aveva poco da invidiare a quella inglese, sto parlando del rock progressivo e di band come Osanna, Area, Jacula ecc.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Agosto 2015)

Una cosa immonda


----------

